

D&D player revolt over third party offers causes D&D to change plans - dbEsq
http://pavlovskitchen.wordpress.com/2010/04/21/dungeons-dragons-online-games-and-going-too-far-in-trying-to-get-customers-to-pay-up/

======
robotron
Title is innacurate. This is Dungeons & Dragons Online which is completely
different than Dungeons & Dragons. Just sayin'.

------
hipsterelitist
This article really isn't all that informative, and given your other
submissions, one might assume that you're just trying to promote your social
gaming endeavor.

~~~
Oxryly
Just out of curiosity, is there anything particularly bad about doing this?
Looking through the guidelines they do in fact encourage self posting, so I'm
wondering if there's some sort of "community" discouragement of this sort of
thing.

